# sua maestà il Caravaggio



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2011)

*«* Qui avvenne cosa, che pose in grandissimo disturbo, e quasi fece disperare Caravaggio in riguardo della riputazione; poiché avendo egli terminato il quadro di mezzo di San Matteo e postolo sù l'altare, fu tolto via dai Preti, con dire che quella figura non aveva decoro, né aspetto di santo, stando à sedere con le gambe incavalcate, e co' piedi rozzamente esposti al popolo. Si disperava il Caravaggio per tale affronto nella prima opera da esso pubblicata in chiesa, quando il Marchese Vincenzo Giustiniani si mosse à favorirlo, e liberollo da questa pena; poiché interpostosi con quei Sacerdoti, si prese per sé il quadro, e glie ne fece fare un altro diverso, che è quello che si vede ora sul'altare. *»


*


----------

